# Seven's HUGE Buck Kid



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Next to Bonnie's buck kid:


















Next to Saleen's Buck and Charity's girl:









Next to Charity's girl (Month old!):


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

holy moely, poor seven!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy crap! He's a monster! And gorgeous


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

HOLY COW :shocked:

Thank goodness he was ABLE to be pulled! I thot my kids were big at 4/8 and 4/12... those few ounces really make a difference!

He is a handsome boy though.. *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks  It sure was a lot of work for both me and Seven. Poor girl is real sore. He's real handsome already. Covered in little moonspots.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

He is so big. Really cute, tho--- CONGATS!!! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OOOOOMMMMMMMGGGGG HES SOOOOO CUTE!!! IM IN LOOOOOOOOOOVE

CONGRATS


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on him. I had watch most of the morning hoping to get to see him be born. As soon as I gave up and went to town I came back and he was already born. I miss everything lol. But he sure is purty.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Huge like Athena!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty :]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree -- holy moly - lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw poor seven and you.. he's a monster.. I KNEW it was a buck, I saw the look of "dang it" on your face when you checked.. still a handsomebugger.. he can live with me lol


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy cow! - er goat! :shocked: lol He's huge!
Kudos to you and Seven for a healthy delivery.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

HOLY-MOLY :shocked: .....he's HUGE! But oh so cute! You sure you weren't putting something in mommas water while she was pregnant???? :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, nothing. Does get fed minimal grain until they freshen, so no idea what happened here... maybe she got into the miracle grow?? LOL


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I was gonna ask you want you fed her . . . . :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

6lbs today with Milk in him!!!! :help:


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh wow, he's a big ol' boy! Reminds me of when Zoe freshened last year. Jesse was half-grown at birth! lol

Congratulations!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

holy heaven!!! he's humongous!!! congrats on a safe delivery... and I hope Seven recovers soon... I will be ray: that none of my FFs have any monsters like that one!!!


----------

